# Crossing the Chesapeake Bay?



## AntonioBiondo

Hi guys, I am new to the forum and new to road cycling, but not new to cycling (mtbr for several years) and am planning a tour that requires crossing the Chesapeake Bay. Has anyone ever attempted to cross any of the bridges of the bay on their bike? Do you need a special escort? I have also been searching for bike friendly roads in MD so if you know of a link or map please feel free to share. thanks

Antonio


----------



## StageHand

You can't ride on it. I know they used to pick people up and drive them across, but I don't think they do that anymore, but it's not addressed on their website. Maybe an inquisitive e-mail.

For routes in the area, the only one I know off the top of my head is bikewashington.org. I've used a modified version of a route they have to get to, through and from Annapolis. They have a route to the bridge, but only from the DC area. That page has better info about getting over the bridge, but I'm not sure how current it is.


----------



## nealric

I think the best solution is to thumb a ride in exchange for paying the toll. Supposedly you can call 24 hours in advance and get a ride- sounds like a lot of work though.


----------



## dgittelman

Thirty years ago I crossed the bridge from Delaware to Annapolis, MD. They had a transport vehicle to call but before they came I hitched a ride over. I was young and more foolish then. I don't know how it would work now. Funny thing is I can't recall how I got back over the bridge but I think the transport vehicle was right there when I arrived.


----------



## PDex

Here's a link of someone who was planning a trip. Scroll down for bridge info. 

http://www.thirdwave-websites.com/bike/chesapeake-bay-tour.cfm

_I've had this advice from Thomas Frohlich, a gentleman in the Tidewater Bicycle Assoc., about crossing the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel with a bike:

Call 757 331-2960 24 hours ahead. Set schedule.
Charge is $10/person. Truck will transport bike and biker.

Although I've also heard from a few people who stop before the bridge/tunnel, hoist a sign that says "will pay your toll for a lift", and often they get a free lift. _


----------

